# Just got myself a very used Giant Acapulco!



## stellarb (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey there! 
I've been ghosting these forums for about 2 weeks now since I finally made the decision to get into MTBing. I haven't seriously ridden a bike in years, and I took my first trip last night on a trail (paved, sadly) right across from my place for a couple hours. I had no idea what a kick in the pants it would be! But I find myself addicted already!
So, I thought I'd post some photos of my new wheels. The frame is good, no rust or cracks or bends and it handles really well. I think I need new tires, though. The tires on the bike are, I'm pretty sure, the original Kenda tires that came with the bike and there are some deep striations, not tears, on them, and it makes me nervous. Also, the shifting feels a little sloppy, not as smooth as I'd have hoped. Is this usual/normal for the "grip shift" systems? Or is it because it's been used and abused? Aside from upgrading to a lever system (and I'm not even sure it would be worth it to upgrade this 30 dollar bike, lol) is there something I can do to smooth the shifting out? It just a had a tune up from a great shop, so I know that's probably not the issue. Sorry for the wall of text and noob questions. Appreciate any feedback!
Here's the bike:


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't invest any money into upgrades, but it might be worth your while to take the bike to your LBS and pay for a servicing. That should sharpen out the shifting sluggishness you're experiencing and tighten the braking.

You might also want to quiz them for some maintenance pointers ... or check back here! 

Good luck and happy trails! :thumbsup:

EDIT: I see you've already had a tuneup. Major reading failure on my part. Apologies!


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

As for the tires, are you referring to cracks in the sidewalls? That's pretty common for old tires. I've ridden on similar ones, but you might consider replacing them with a newer pair.


----------



## stellarb (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Hd. I was talking about the cracks in the sidewall, yes, and it just makes me nervous lol. Nothing to really worry about? I was thinking of getting a pair of tubeless tires anyway, but we'll see. And nothing I can do about the shifting short of taking it in and having them look at it more closely, huh?
thanks!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

curious- how tall are you and what size is that frame? judging by the lowered top tube, it's a lady's bike (which might suit you if you're a lady) and, by the look of the components, was not designed for much more than bike paths and gravel roads. it has a 3x7 drivetrain, plastic brake lever, cheap twist shifters, a nutted axle, a freewheel, and canti brakes. all of this stuff is very outdated and not designed for the kind of abuse that trail riding will provide. I would be hesitant to take that on any kind of technical single track. you will be walking home.

it would not be worth the effort to go tubeless on this bike. I would bet that this bike has single-walled rims, which will NOT hold up for long on trails, and it will be very difficult to set up a single-wall rim tubeless.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

It doesn't look a very used bike to me, if those are original tires they don't have much wear, the sprockets look good, it looks like you got a great price for $30. I'd say ride it, don't put alot of money in it, save it for a back up/loaner when its time to upgrade to a newer bike, you've already gotten your moneys worth out of that bike.
Maybe some new tires, put a guage on the chain to see if its ok, get some trail tools, spare tube, pump, etc, read stickys above, riding gear, Zinn & the art of Mountain Bike Maintenance book, and Happy Trails


----------



## stellarb (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I got a new seat for it and put it on today, the old one was killing me. I've already gotten helmet, gloves and shorts (thank goodness for those padded shorts!)
I am 5'6", a lady, and this bike is a woman's bike, 16" frame. Sucky, sucky shifting, though. I already want a $2k bike, lol. I'm pretty sure I rode at least 10 miles today and it's only my second ride. I love this sport already!
Thanks for the info on the tires. Didn't know ANY of that stuff 
I ordered Zinn's MTB Maint book yesterday after reading about it on another thread.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

If you paid for a tuneup and it's still shifting poorly, you might take it back and insist that they do the job right.

And, yeah, kinda figured you were female--not many guys would ride a bike with a down-angled top tube like that.


----------

